# Smoking Chickens



## Cooksie (May 24, 2009)

We are going to smoke some whole chickens tomorrow on a small Hondo smoker that we have only used one time for smoking brisket (which was pretty good, but a little dry). We have the wood soaking, so we know that much . I was just wondering if anyone had any tips/techniques to help us out.  What do we do to the chicken before putting it on the smoker?  Baste?  If so, with what?


----------



## Chef Munky (May 24, 2009)

Cooksie,

Sent you a PM  

Good Luck.

Munky.


----------



## Robo410 (May 24, 2009)

I hot smoke whole birds on a weber. Obviously indirect heat. I oil and rub with a cajun salt and spice mix, truss the bird, and go for 1 hr (3 lb) 1 hr 15 min (5 lb), 1 hr 30 min (7 lb).  I use mesquite for chicken. 

I have also used whole sprigs of rosemary...very fragrant.

THe birds are nicely smoked and incredibly juicy.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

I have used my smoker to do whole chickens as well as surround with charcoal/indirect on a regular grill.  Actually, soaking the wood isn't a big deal.  If you insist on soaking 30 minutes is plenty of time.

I rub the inside with butter and the rub, place on a beer can where I have poured out half and added some butter, onion, and some of the rub, then rub the outside with more butter and rub.  The rub I make has kosher salt, brown sugar, dry mustard, garlic powder, onion powder, smoked paprika, oregano, cayenne, chili powder, cumin, white pepper, and I think that's about it.  In an actual smoker the chickens can take up to 5-6 hours.  Indirect, with the coals on all sides of the bird, takes about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, depending on the intensity of the heat.

And stick it's little wings behind like it's resting.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2009)

BBqing a whole intact bird on an offset can be done but it can be a challenge. Suggest you butterfly (spatchcock) the bird(s)...It will cook faster, and more evenly --- Season, and brown a little over direct heat (firebox)... Then Move to the cooking chamber with the legs/thighs facing the fire box ...  bone side down. Persoanly I like the thigh meat to reach 170*-180* -- Time will depend on your fire, size of birds, number of birds, etc..Somewhere between 1 1/2 and 3 hours should do the trick, but check the thigh meat with a thermometer....

Have Fun!


----------



## Cooksie (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Looks like lots of really good info here.  I'm going to show all of this to the Chief Q'r.


----------



## Cooksie (May 25, 2009)

I'm a happy camper! I used Munky's seasonings. Forgot to tuck the little wings , and have such a small smoker that spatchcocked wouldn't fit (we did two).


----------



## Robo410 (May 25, 2009)

looks beautiful to me!


----------



## Cooksie (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, they were/are very good (just had some more for lunch).  We'll be doing that again for sure.


----------



## Wyogal (May 26, 2009)

couldn't resist...


----------



## toofat (May 29, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> BBqing a whole intact bird on an offset can be done but it can be a challenge. Suggest you butterfly (spatchcock) the bird(s)...It will cook faster, and more evenly --- Season, and brown a little over direct heat (firebox)... Then Move to the cooking chamber with the legs/thighs facing the fire box ...  bone side down. Persoanly I like the thigh meat to reach 170*-180* -- Time will depend on your fire, size of birds, number of birds, etc..Somewhere between 1 1/2 and 3 hours should do the trick, but check the thigh meat with a thermometer....
> 
> Have Fun!



thats good advice!  If you can brining always helps and don't bother soaking your wood--that is one of the biggest bad ideas floating around the bbq/grilling world--
buzz


----------

